# Ferret bitten by black widow



## SydneySpider (Aug 14, 2006)

My pet ferret may have been bitten by a small black widow.  The ferret was playing under a cabinet, and about 5 minutes later I found the widow climbing up the side (of the cabinet not the ferret obviously).  Is there anything I can do?  She is presenting no symptoms but its only been a half hour.  For a 1.5lb. animal is this lethal?  Should I be calling the vet?  Can they even do anything for her?  Thanks!
-Heather
PS
please be nice if you think she might not make it- i happen to really love her and will not be pleased if i get a 'yep, she's gonna croak' post


----------



## Amanda (Aug 14, 2006)

If it's fatal to a human, I'd think it would be fatal to a much smaller mammal, but not sure.  Can you see any evidence that she was actually bitten, or was she just witnessed to be in the same place as the spider?


----------



## Arietans (Aug 14, 2006)

I would take it to the vet, but animals like ferrets, mongooses etc. (in the wild) have a very strong immune system and are usually not affected as badly as humans.


----------



## SydneySpider (Aug 14, 2006)

I see no evidence she was bitten.  She and a few others were playing in that area (I run a ferret rescue and have several) she was the one however actually under the cabinet.  The widow I saw a minute later on the side.  After dispatching it (yes I know, i shouldn't- but my pets [mammals] are above spiders) I looked and it appeared that her web was under the cabinet.  I put two and two together (the ferret was under the cabinet, distubed the spider from its web and it climbed the side) and got a sinking feeling.  I'm watching her closely and she LOOKS ok, no localized pain or trouble breathing...I'm still worried though.  What are some of the human symptoms?  How long do they take to develop?  (plus its not easy to look for a bite site with all that fur).  I'm just praying that the widows are as docile as I've read and that it ran up the side when it was disturbed rather than biting my girl.  Shoot, I'm not going to sleep at all tonight.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 14, 2006)

The effects escalate quite quickly. Watch for swelling etc. Venom tends to have different effects on animals as compared to humans.

In any event, the ferret will not be her usual frisky self.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 14, 2006)

To give you some piece of mind, my Jack Russel has been bitten in the face by a puff adder, a body bite by a Mozambique spitting cobra, stung twice by a P. transvaalicus and has had tick bite fever twice. If he can take that, your ferret should be fine.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 14, 2006)

Mustelids aren't like rodents in terms of sensitivity to venom, I wouldn't worry too much, chances are the ferret wasn't even bitten.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 14, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> To give you some piece of mind, my Jack Russel has been bitten in the face by a puff adder, a body bite by a Mozambique spitting cobra, stung twice by a P. transvaalicus and has had tick bite fever twice. If he can take that, your ferret should be fine.



I was about to ask how the eff that happened, then I realized that you live in Africa, lol.  That's a tough puppy!


----------



## Arietans (Aug 14, 2006)

> I was about to ask how the eff that happened, then I realized that you live in Africa, lol. That's a tough puppy!


Rusty is my boy  He is a tough dog and the best snake spotter I've ever met.

He is a nasty biltong thief though, but tough as nails. He is getting very old now, and not quite as energetic as he used to be.


----------



## pinkfoot (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi SydneySpider

Don't sweat it - Chances of your ferret even taking a bite through the fur are really small.

No more squishing spids though...I'll send my postal address via pm..!!


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello,

I just wanted to inform everyone that the venom of a Widow takes about 10 minutes to get active. The first 10 minutes one wont even realize that she/he is bitten. After 10 minutes the neurotoxic poison starts to work.
If it starts to work, you suffer serious pain. Your limps start to contract (you shake over whole the body) Your limps may even contract till your bones literally snap.

So, ... with al this, i just mean:
If you didnt se anything in the first lets say 15 minutes, 
to a half an hour, your ferret is safe. (luckely ;-)

I hope the brave little ferret does well.

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## SydneySpider (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks everybody- she's doing fine.  I'm just an overreacting/overprotecting petowner.  And yes, next time I'll try to catch the spider and send it to someone.  I do allow all the other spiders in my house to live, wolfspiders and such- just not anything that can hurt my pets.  Thanks for all the responses, they really helped my peace of mind.


----------



## Mr Ed (Aug 21, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> To give you some piece of mind, my Jack Russel has been bitten in the face by a puff adder, a body bite by a Mozambique spitting cobra, stung twice by a P. transvaalicus and has had tick bite fever twice. If he can take that, your ferret should be fine.


Your dog's name wouldn't happen to be Lucky would it?   He sounds a little mischievious.


----------



## JPD (Aug 22, 2006)

It is entirely possible that ferrets or other animals may have no ill-effects to the venom.  Take for instance A.robustus and Cats.  Cats are relatively unaffected by their bites yet humans....another story.


----------

